

AAA game engine in C++. Will this trend ever change? - z3phyr

C++ is the industry standard for writing game engines, and AAA game studios withought C++ is unimaginable. There are no indications for a change in the future. Will C++ always remain the standard? It seems so.
======
shmerl
What's wrong with this trend? High quality games require good performance.
Find other alternatives to C++ which can offer the same performance, and
you'll see more games developed using them (given that someone will write
OpenGL interfaces for those languages).

~~~
z3phyr
Yeah thats what I am talking about. Game engines in any other thing than C++
is unimaginable.

